# Fotos von Silke Bodenbender gesucht



## almamia (18 Apr. 2008)

Hallo,

habe hier schon gesucht, bin aber nicht fündig geworden. Hat jemand von euch noch Fotos o. a. von Silke Bodenbender?



Hier mal die Filmografie:

Das jüngste Gericht (2008)
Als 'Monica'
Eine folgenschwere Affäre (2007)
Als 'Irene'
Die Schatzinsel (2007)
Als 'Annabelle Hawkins'
Erlkönig (2007)
Als 'Marlies Heidorn'
Mitte 30 (2007)
Als 'Sandra'
Das Inferno - Flammen über Berlin (2007)
Als 'Katja Strasser'
Mein alter Freund Fritz (2007)
Als 'Bibliothekarin'
Der Tote am Strand (2006)
Als 'Rosa'

Im TV - Das Erste, So. 11.05. 23:00 Uhr:
Silberhochzeit (2006)
Als 'Vivien'
Papa und Mama (2006)
Als 'Katja Ullrich'
Folgeschäden (2004)
Als 'Maya'


Danke!!! Und viele Grüße

Almamia


----------



## Tokko (18 Apr. 2008)

Grüß dich,

Bilder hab ich auf die Schnelle nicht von Ihr gefunden.

Könnte aber ein paar Videos beisteuern wen Interesse besteht.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## almamia (18 Apr. 2008)

Danke, würde mich v. a. über ein Video von "Mitte 30" freuen - ansonsten aber auch.

Viele Grüße

Almamia


----------



## Tokko (18 Apr. 2008)

Hab mal was für dich zusammengesucht....

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=30778

http://www.celebboard.net/showthread.php?t=30780


Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## almamia (19 Apr. 2008)

Ach super!!!!! Danke für Deine Mühe - sehr nette Vids.

Dicken Gruss!


----------

